# reduntante internetleitung + Firewall



## Sigix (15. Okt. 2010)

Hallo,

ich überlege mir gerade eine 2. Internet-Leitung anzuschaffen und diese zu meiner bestehenden Leitung als Reduntanz-Leitung zu verwenden!

Warum 2. Internet-Leitung:
Ich habe jetzt schon einige Websites & Mailboxen auf meinem ISPConfig Server, ein Ausfall der Internet-Leitung wäre sehr schlecht. (Server ist schon komplett reduntant)

Wie soll ich da am besten vorgehen?
Wie schaut es bei den MX-Records und http-Records der Domains aus, bei diesen ja die IP-Adresse der Primären-Internet-Leitung eingetragen ist?

Wenn die Primäre-Leitung tot ist, soll die Secondäre-Leitung den Betrieb aufnehmen am besten ohne Ausfallzeit oder wenn dann maximal ne Stunde oder so!??

Gibt es dafür eine Lösung?
Weiters benötige ich dann auch eine Firewall die 2 WAN Ports hat, habe so an Shorewall gedacht!??? Oder funktioniert das auf dieser nicht?

Danke im Voraus für die Infos!


----------



## Till (16. Okt. 2010)

Mal eine Frage dazu, warum mietest Du nicht einfach einen Server im Rechenzentrum?
Wenn Du mal so Dinge wie Stromverbrauch Deiner Server und Abschreibungen zusammen rechnest, fährst Du mit einem Rechenzentrum an sich günstiger und sicherer ist es auch.

Damit das Scenario was Du oben beschreibst auch funktioniert müsstest Du sowieso einen redundanten Art Loadbalancer in einem Rechenzentrum oder so stehen haben. Dnn ansonsten würde Dir ja nur das umswitchen der IP-Adressen im DNS bei einem Ausfall bleiben und das sit recht langwierig.


----------



## Sigix (18. Okt. 2010)

Hallo Till,

da ich für den internen Gebrauch den Server schon laufen hab wäre ein Wechsel in ein Rechenzentrum eher ein Nachteil als ein Vorteil für mich!

Wie kann ich das oben beschriebene Szenario verwirklichen?
Habe auch schon mit meinem ISP gesprochen:
Jener meinte mit einer GSM-Funkverbindung! (aber bei dieser Lösung bekomme ich einen neue externe IP-Adresse und nicht dieselbe wie bei der 1.Internet-Leitung!!!!)

Was kann ich machen ????

Danke für die Antwort!


----------



## Sigix (18. Okt. 2010)

Mir ist nochwas eingefallen,...

Was haltest davon:

Ich lasse mir eine Internetleitung (Internetleitung eines anderen Anbieters) mit fixer IP herstellen, setze bei allen Domains einen Backup-MX Record auf die IP-Adresse der 2. Internetleitung! 

So würde die EMails nach einem Ausfall der 1.Leitung trotzdem funktionieren oder?


----------



## Till (18. Okt. 2010)

Internetleitungen zusammenfassen geht nicht ohne weiteres. Ich glaube ich habe mal gelesen dass es dafür spezielle Router gibt die aber auf der Geneseite im Internet auch einen einen Anbieterdienst benötigen, um sowas zu machen. Das war aber auch eine Lösung für größere Unternehmen. Für kleinere Setups ist mir das jetzt nichts bekannt. Vor allem wenn Du nach außen nur eine IP haben willst, muss  diese IP ja auf einen Server in irgendweinem Rechenzentrum verweisen der redundant ausgelegt ist, dann den IP Strom auf Deine verfügbaren Leitungen aufteilt und eine Software in Deinem router setzt sie wieder zusammen.

Vielleicht hat ja sonst noch jemand eine Idee, aber ich denke das wäre etwas was wenn dann nur ein spezialisierter Zugangsanbieter auf netzwerkebene leisten kann, mit einem 0815 DSL Anschluss geht das wohl eher nicht. Daher auch meine Empfehlung mit dem Rechenzentrum.


----------



## Till (18. Okt. 2010)

> So würde die EMails nach einem Ausfall der 1.Leitung trotzdem funktionieren oder?


Ja. Der MX ist aber nur für eingehende Emails. Dann würde pop3, imap und web nicht mehr gehen bis Du die DNS records auf die andere IP umgestellt hast.


----------



## Sigix (18. Okt. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Ja. Der MX ist aber nur für eingehende Emails. Dann würde pop3, imap und web nicht mehr gehen bis Du die DNS records auf die andere IP umgestellt hast.


Einen Backup www-Record gibt es ja nicht oder?? ;-)


----------



## Till (18. Okt. 2010)

Zitat von Sigix:


> Einen Backup www-Record gibt es ja nicht oder?? ;-)


Nein, da gibt es nur sog. round robin Einträge. Also mehrere DNS A-Records für die selbe Domain / subdomain die auf unterschiedliche IP-Adressen verweisen. Roundrobin kann man z.B. zur Lastverteilung nehmen. Für Failover taugen sie nicht viel, da sie dazu führen würden das im Durchschnitte jede 2. Anfrage an Deinen Server fehlschlagen würde, wenn eine Leitung mal ausfällt.


----------



## Sigix (18. Okt. 2010)

Hmm,.... schön langsam wird es eng mit meinem derzeitgen Anbieter!

Habe in der Zwischenzeit ein wenig gegoogelt und einen Anbieter gefunden jener folgendes Anbietet:

- Internet SDSL
- Optional: UMTS-BACKUP

Also man hat da 2 Internet-Leitung, eine über SDSL (Primär) und eine über UMTS (Sekundär) 

Sollte also die Primäre Leitung ausfallen übernimmt angeblich die 2. Leitung den gesamten Betrieb (ohne Änderung der externen IP-Adresse) 

Genau sowas Suche ich!!!! 
Ich werde dort mal anrufen und fragen wie sicher das ist!


----------

